# FREE SNOW GOOSE DECOYS



## frenchfryman (Dec 8, 2010)

I have about 600 home made white bucket decoys. 5 gallon bucket cut lenght wise with some black paint on them for wing color. Back of Bucket is cut in a V shape to repersent tail. Hole drilled in them to place painted plywood head. Sorry i dont have a camera for a picture of decoys. Nice big spread and they really work good. Problem is i am new to Jamestown area and have no one to really hunt with. I would like to give these decoys to a family with a lot of hunters in it. Maybe they would be willing to take me on a couple of snow goose hunts every year. All heads are in plastic totes. You will need a small trailer to haul them in. Marty in Jamestown ND.


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

Really thought some one could use these ? marty


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would guess that nowadays most people are a little more sophisticated than 600 five gal buckets.


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

PM me with pick up address. I will leave minneapolis tomorrow morning and come and get them.


----------



## frenchfryman (Dec 8, 2010)

beard. Do you live close to Jamestown ND ? I am kind of looking to give them to some one in the Jamestown ND area and maybe strike up a hunting partner in the future. I know a lot of guys turn up there nose at these decoys but they do work great. The bucket decoys gives a good view to the flying decoys over head. Much better than the 2 sided OUTLAWS. I have used them for the last few years and they work great. Marty 701-412-1395


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

as suprising as this may seem to you most of us are even more sophisticated than them fancy outlaws. fullbodies sillosocks and deadlies are the name of the game not outlaws and pails


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

The guy is just trying to give away some decoys give him a break guys


----------



## frenchfryman (Dec 8, 2010)

WOW..... Just trying trying to help some one. Marty


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Buck25 said:


> The guy is just trying to give away some decoys give him a break guys


How is anyone not giving him a break?Just statements that most snow goose hunters are more sophisticated than 5 gal white buckets.If you can find someone to give them to.....more power to you.But it is what it is.He asked why no one was responding.His question was answered.


----------



## frenchfryman (Dec 8, 2010)

Decoys that work really dont need to be sophisticated, they worked for me. Always able to shoot at 5 or 6 good size flocks every time we set all of them out. I think the lead goose might be the only one with a PHD. I know the dead ones were not too smart. ha ha. marty


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

Don.. Hope you and your boys enjoy the decoys. Cannot wait to get out and hunt with you guys a couple of times this spring. marty


----------



## FowlBoysInc (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree with Buck25,leave the guy alone,now you have a moderator (KenW) on the site dogging a person for giving something away.This is one thing that ****** me off most about this site,If a person not hurting you and you have nothing positive to contribute QUIT typing!!


----------



## huntingrules (Mar 17, 2009)

I Miss the old days when i would go snow goose hunting with my dad and use decoys like these. WE used milk jugs 5 gallon pails and seed sacks from our farm to go out and hunt. Made everything more enjoyable. All I have to say is to all the dads out there take your kids hunting whenever you can becuase before you know it you cant anymore! My dad died when i was 13 and im missing out on alot in two years without him. good luck guys a marty i love how you made your decoys!


----------



## ddobrien (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey I am interested in those decoys, I live in Brookings South Dakota and would be willing to meet you anywhere that works for you.


----------



## SO-IL Snows (Feb 8, 2011)

carp_killer said:


> as suprising as this may seem to you most of us are even more sophisticated than them fancy outlaws. fullbodies sillosocks and deadlies are the name of the game not outlaws and pails


ive never used an outlaw in my life.. we have used everything from paper plates.. to fullbodies and sillos .. one of the biggest spreads around where we live is a combo of texas rags and white shirts strung out in corn stubble.

very disrespectful the way you make fun of this man's way of doing things.. especially if he wants to give something away like that. If i didnt live so far away id gladly hunt with him despite getting the decoys or not


----------



## SO-IL Snows (Feb 8, 2011)

KEN W said:


> Buck25 said:
> 
> 
> > The guy is just trying to give away some decoys give him a break guys
> ...


you did know it is possible to decoy snows other than spending thousands of dollars on "sophisticated decoys" right? and to tell you the truth.. given the landowner to hunter ratio.. most snow goose hunters these days either pay to hunt or jumpshoot them. Besides the point - let this guy meet some hunters that are interested in more than what his spread consists of


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

wow just saw this thread..... what is wrong with some of you people!!! givin a guy a hard time for trying to GIVE AWAY some decoys. wtf?


----------



## Old Time Waterfowler (Feb 13, 2011)

Your right fryman Decoys that work really dont need to be sophisticated, Back in the day When I first started hunting honkers my boys and I cut old tires in half that I had laying around the farm and used them as decoys in a corn field. We shot many a honker over them.


----------



## SO-IL Snows (Feb 8, 2011)

Right on!

With what fryman is describing looks like he's made 600 fullbody sized decoys ... I just think those other two guys were havin a bad day lol


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Fryman a picture would help. They sound very original. IF they work for you great. I for one would like to see them .


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

sorry guys. i found a guy with some kids that could use the decoys around Jamestown. they told me they would take me hunting in a few weeks. . i did not see the pm and request for the decoys earlier becuase this thread was made on my office account and forgot to check it. Marty


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

marty :thumb: :thumb:

but now i remember why i have not looked here in so long..

i have killed snows over oil-zorb rags.. snow geese are DUMB if you put out a big enough spread.. then again somedays you just cant fool em.. to each their own.. and marty :thumb: again..


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

wow.. nodak is gettin rediculous. anyways, we used clorox jugs, milk jugs, buckets, you name it, and have had some fantastic shoots. just sillosocks are nice cuz of the room. possumfut, you guys comin around sd agian this year?


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

not sure.. with the weather and everything going on up there.. i would like to, but its a long way for us to drive.. and gas is getting on up there..


----------

